

New Form of Matter? - erpa1119
http://www.rdmag.com/News/2012/06/General-Science-Physicists-Make-New-Form-Of-Matter/

======
erpa1119
Summary: An announcement by a Stanford University team in Physical Review
Letters that it has created the world's first dipolar quantum fermionic gas
from the metal dysprosium—"an entirely new form of quantum matter," as
Stanford applied physics professor and lead author Benjamin Lev put
it—represents a major step toward understanding the behavior of these systems
of particles. And this understanding makes for a leap toward the supernatural-
seeming applications that condensed-matter physics conjures.

